# Time to thin the vallis



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

A couple of months ago I almost destroyed all my plants trying to treat for snails. I killed everything but a couple of swords and 5 straggly little clumps of vallis. Came back pretty good, don't you think? Now I need to thin out the vallis and get some variety in here. I can't beleive the vallis came back this strong, you can see the runners and the new clumps everywhere. This is a 55 gallon with flourite substrate, 110 watts of 5500k power compacts and NO fertilizers except fish sh*t and dead leaves. Oh yeah, the snails came back.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sell it and make some money.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Sell it and make some money.
> [snapback]816291[/snapback]​


I'm going to do a planted P tank with clumps of vallis for hide spots, might sell the excess out of that in the future.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They're very easy to mail. Wrap them in wet newspaper and put in plastic bag and use priority mail.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn I need so of those! Looks good


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

that looks awesome







i'm not a plant person (although i am thinking about it it for my next 113 gallon setup)but these snails everyone keeps talking about....are they bad to your plants or are they just a nuisance?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

killerbee said:


> that looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones i have are just a nuisance but one hella big assssss nuisance. In my old tank I could pull 200 a day all week long and not get rid of them all.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> The ones i have are just a nuisance but one hella big assssss nuisance. In my old tank I could pull 200 a day all week long and not get rid of them all.
> [snapback]816991[/snapback]​


Anytime you want to get rid of some, let me know.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Anytime you want to get rid of some, let me know.
> [snapback]816993[/snapback]​


Which one,snails or vallis? Where are you located?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are sweet


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I had a snail explosion in my 55 gal. I found 5 3" yo-yo loaches and they ate all the snails in 2 weeks. Give it a try.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Which one,snails or vallis? Where are you located?
> [snapback]817206[/snapback]​


I could use some vallis in Tx.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Whenever my snails start to get out of hand i'll throw a few feeders in, they get rid of almost all of em.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can only sell strands of vals for like $.40 a piece, they sell them for that price at www.aquaticplantdepot.com


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd buy a clumpfull/handull of vallis for say 5.00?


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

those are awesome...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

thats crazy. what kind of fish are there.


----------

